# Neue Datenbank auf buffed.de



## krakos (13. November 2008)

Die neue WoW-Datenbank schaut chick aus.. keine Frage.. nur.. irgendwie fehlen einige Informationen bzw ist es sehr unübersichtlich..

Beispiel NPC.. früher wurde in der anzeige des NPCs die karte angezeigt wo er steht, welche Fraktion er angehört, wie der Englische Name ist, UND: Welche Quests er hat..was er (wenn Händler) verkauft etcetc

Nun steht nur grad mal wo er steht.. und das wars..
bei Mobs wenigstens noch, welche sachen er droppt..

Genauso, das Quests nur noch mit der Deutschen bezeichnung vorhanden sind.. und nicht mehr die Englische dabei steht 
Und Wieviel Ruf eine Quests gibt, steht auch nicht mehr bei den Questes..


Richtiges suchen.. nicht mehr möglich..
Find ich recht schade..
wird das noch geändert?


----------



## B3N (13. November 2008)

Keine Sorge, das war nur der erste Schritt der Umstellung, es werden keine Features wegenommen, sondern sogar welche hinzukommen.


----------



## EvilDivel (13. November 2008)

Auf der Startseite der DB steht ja auch das noch mehr in den nächsten Tagen kommt also abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norna (13. November 2008)

Jau, nur dass solang ja die alte Datenbank noch hätte herhalten können *murmel* ...


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

Norna schrieb:


> Jau, nur dass solang ja die alte Datenbank noch hätte herhalten können *murmel* ...



Die ist nicht kompatibel mit den Veränderungen seit Patch 3.0.1


----------



## DruffDruff (13. November 2008)

Ich respektiere auf jeden Fall die Arbeit die ihr euch mit der Datenbank macht, aber eine Datenbank ohne gescheite Filterfunktion public gehen zu lassen kann nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Der Sinn einer Datenbank ist es Filter zu setzen und gezielt nach Informationen zu suchen und sich nicht selber durch 500 Themen durchzuwühlen.


----------



## Norcino (13. November 2008)

Habe gestern zu meinem Erschrecken festgestellt , dass buffed das Aussehen und die Funktionsweise der Datenbanken ( Rezepte , Berufe , Items u.s.w. ) total verändert hat . Meiner Meinung nach wurde durch diese Änderung( en ) das Suchen und Finden von Daten erheblich verschlechtert . Ich will mein altes buffed wiederhaben .


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

Die neue Suche ist doch noch "deppensicherer" gemacht als sonst.
Noch besser geht es doch gar nicht.
Es ist alles schön unterteilt und man braucht wirklich nicht mehr viel nachdenken.

ich hab zwar keine ahnung wie du suchst aber anscheinenden falsch !


----------



## Xelyna (13. November 2008)

Anscheinend sollte man das Auswählen von Thread Unterforen auch mal 'deppensicher' machen.
Es gibt da ein nettes.. wie heißt es noch gleich.. aaah 'Meinungen und Anregungen zu buffed.de'..


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Anscheinend sollte man das Auswählen von Thread Unterforen auch mal 'deppensicher' machen.
> Es gibt da ein nettes.. wie heißt es noch gleich.. aaah 'Meinungen und Anregungen zu buffed.de'..



Guten morgen Schwester ! 

Echt, es gibt Unterforen ?
Dachte WoW > all ?

Also auch wenn ich jetzt Probleme hab mit meiner Katze, kann ich nicht hier nen Thread erstellen ?

Weil wie sagen die User immer ?
In dieses Forum wird am meisten geschrieben !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niraik (13. November 2008)

Norcino schrieb:


> Habe gestern zu meinem Erschrecken festgestellt , dass buffed das Aussehen und die Funktionsweise der Datenbanken ( Rezepte , Berufe , Items u.s.w. ) total verändert hat . Meiner Meinung nach wurde durch diese Änderung( en ) das Suchen und Finden von Daten erheblich verschlechtert . Ich will mein altes buffed wiederhaben .


Da schließe ich mich an ist wesentlich schlechter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (13. November 2008)

Niraik schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an ist wesentlich schlechter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit ein paar kleinen Interpunktionen würde deine Aussage, man glaubt es kaum, sogar einen Sinn ergeben !


zum Thema: habe gerade mal eben reingeschaut, ich finde es auch besser, so wie es nun ist


----------



## Niraik (13. November 2008)

Norcino schrieb:


> Habe gestern zu meinem Erschrecken festgestellt , dass buffed das Aussehen und die Funktionsweise der Datenbanken ( Rezepte , Berufe , Items u.s.w. ) total verändert hat . Meiner Meinung nach wurde durch diese Änderung( en ) das Suchen und Finden von Daten erheblich verschlechtert . Ich will mein altes buffed wiederhaben .



Ich nehme alles zurück man muß erstmal durchblicken dann geht es ist ein bissl komplexer das ganze

Liebe Grüße

Niraik


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

Niraik schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an ist wesentlich schlechter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wow, dass nenn ich mal unentschlossen.

vor 5 Minuten - ALLES CRAP voll schlecht.
5 Minunten später, wenn man sich kurz die Struktur ansieht, 
hey ist doch gut gemacht.

GZ zu deiner Erleuchtung !


----------



## Dragilu (13. November 2008)

Wobei wir wieder bei dem Thema wären das man es nicht jeden recht machen kann xD

Ich für meinen Teil finde es jetzt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raulgar (13. November 2008)

soweit so gut, aber ich vermisse die "landkarten" schon arg wenn Questgegenstände oder NPC´s so richtig vor mir verstecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

Wie auf der Rückseite von Hitchikers Guide trough the Galaxy zu lesen: "Don't Panik" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wir arbeiten doch weiterhin an der DB.

Die alte Version war nicht kompatibel zu den neuen Patch-Inhalten, denn wie Ihr vielleicht die letzten Wochen festgestellt habt, ist da nichts neues aufgetaucht, sondern nur in unserer Beta-Lich-King-Datenbank. Weil wir Euch aber das Questen auch weiterhin erleichtern wollten, haben wir die neue Datenbank, pünktlich zum Lich-King-Start veröffentlicht, auch wenn noch ein paar Features und Info-Felder fehlen.

Die neue Variante bekommt heute noch einige Info-Bereiche und wird nach und nach erweitert. Wir haben viel umgestellt und eine Basis geschaffen, dadurch profitieren unter anderem jetzt auch die WAR-DB und WoW-DB bei einigen Funktionen voneinander.

Es gibt auch keinen Grund zur Panik - wir nehmen nichts weg - Eure Merklisten sind beispielsweise noch vollständig vorhanden und kommen auch recht schnell wieder rein. Auch auf die Detailsuche sollt Ihr nicht lange verzichten, dann aber auch mit aktuellen Werten in den Filtern.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

Raulgar schrieb:


> soweit so gut, aber ich vermisse die "landkarten" schon arg wenn Questgegenstände oder NPC´s so richtig vor mir verstecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehnsucht wird manchmal schnell gestillt. =)


----------



## b1ubb (13. November 2008)

OT:

Schade das es zu groß ist für meine SIG.

Aber das ZAM einen Doppelpost macht, ist ja LEGENDARY !!!
jetzt bekommt ZAM auch ein F14M3 von mir !

Es gibt da in DEINEM FORUM, so einen Button der heißt EDITH !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattenträger (13. November 2008)

Optisch gibt es ein Plus, eine Sache geht mir persönlich aber ab: Die Suchmaske bei der man auf Level, Itemlevel, bestimmte Stats, Ausrüstungsplatz, etc. eingeschränkt suchen konnte.
Habe ich da einen Link übersehen, bzw. ist so eine generische Suche wieder geplant?

[edit] Hat sich soeben erledigt. Ich sollte schneller tippen und refreshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmusaekater (13. November 2008)

alles schön und gut nur wenn ich die ganzen NPCs anklicke steht da bei KEINEM mehr welche quest der NPC einem gibt, ausserdem steht bei den Quest auch kein NPC mehr welcher NPC einem die quest gibt oO das is scheisse find ich naja .. fand buffed bisher eigentlich in dem Thema ungeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elise (13. November 2008)

muh^^


----------



## EvilDivel (13. November 2008)

Naja die Kommentare sind meistens eh nützlicher und die sind ja nun schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (13. November 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> Optisch gibt es ein Plus, eine Sache geht mir persönlich aber ab: Die Suchmaske bei der man auf Level, Itemlevel, bestimmte Stats, Ausrüstungsplatz, etc. eingeschränkt suchen konnte.
> Habe ich da einen Link übersehen, bzw. ist so eine generische Suche wieder geplant?
> 
> [edit] Hat sich soeben erledigt. Ich sollte schneller tippen und refreshen
> ...



Wo gibts denn diese Suche? Ich seh sie nicht...


----------



## Mahjai (13. November 2008)

Plattenträger schrieb:


> Optisch gibt es ein Plus, eine Sache geht mir persönlich aber ab: Die Suchmaske bei der man auf Level, Itemlevel, bestimmte Stats, Ausrüstungsplatz, etc. eingeschränkt suchen konnte.
> Habe ich da einen Link übersehen, bzw. ist so eine generische Suche wieder geplant?
> 
> [edit] Hat sich soeben erledigt. Ich sollte schneller tippen und refreshen
> ...



Ich muss mich einigen Vorrednern anschließen.
Hat man früher auf auf die Gegenstands-Datenbank zugegriffen hat man eine bessere Übersicht gehabt. Die Suchfunktion war klasse. Einfach zb. auswählen von welcher Instanz man die Items sehen will und dann waren sie zu sehen.
Dies ist jetzt nicht mehr möglich (außer ich übersehe da irgendetwas auf der Webseite).

Hoffe dies wird noch verändert.

MfG

Mahjai


----------



## mrdiablo (13. November 2008)

Bitte baut wenigstens schnell ein, dass man auch Englische Items suchen kann. Machts um einiges einfacher wenn man mit enGB Client spielt.


----------



## swapps (13. November 2008)

alles wunderbar bis auf eines und das ist ein NoGo: Bei der Questsuche fehlt die Karte die immer rechts eingeblendet wurde und Position des Questgebers, zu findende Items/Mobs und Questabgabe anzeigte. 

Das dies nun fehlt geht der Nutzwert bei der Quest-Organisation gegen NULL.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Aber das ZAM einen Doppelpost macht, ist ja LEGENDARY !!!
> jetzt bekommt ZAM auch ein F14M3 von mir !
> 
> Es gibt da in DEINEM FORUM, so einen Button der heißt EDITH !!!
> ...



Ich werd nen Teufel tun und Zeit verschwenden, indem ich mehrere unterschiedliche User-Posts erst Copy&Paste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. habe ich die beiden Threads zum gleichen Thema hier zusammengeführt. Und nochmal für alle, die nicht gern scrollen um Antworten zu lesen:


Wie auf der Rückseite von Hitchikers Guide trough the Galaxy zu lesen: "Don't Panik" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wir arbeiten doch weiterhin an der DB.

Die alte Version war nicht kompatibel zu den neuen Patch-Inhalten, denn wie Ihr vielleicht die letzten Wochen festgestellt habt, ist da nichts neues aufgetaucht, sondern nur in unserer Beta-Lich-King-Datenbank. Weil wir Euch aber das Questen auch weiterhin erleichtern wollten, haben wir die neue Datenbank, pünktlich zum Lich-King-Start veröffentlicht, auch wenn noch ein paar Features und Info-Felder fehlen.

Die neue Variante bekommt heute noch einige Info-Bereiche und wird nach und nach erweitert. Wir haben viel umgestellt und eine Basis geschaffen, dadurch profitieren unter anderem jetzt auch die WAR-DB und WoW-DB bei einigen Funktionen voneinander.

Es gibt auch keinen Grund zur Panik - wir nehmen nichts weg - Eure Merklisten sind beispielsweise noch vollständig vorhanden und kommen auch recht schnell wieder rein. Auch auf die Detailsuche sollt Ihr nicht lange verzichten, dann aber auch mit aktuellen Werten in den Filtern.


----------



## ulose (13. November 2008)

Ist das neue Layout für die buffed.de Datenbank ein Musterbeispiel an "Verschlimmbesserung" oder finde ich einfach nur nicht den Filter?!
Vorher konnte man doch für die Suche auch einem Item einen ausführlichen Filter setzten, z.B. bei der Suche nach einer 2H-Waffe für lvl 70-72. Wenn ich das jetzt versuche, bekommen ich hunderte Items als Ergebnis... was will ich mit einem Schwert für lvl 12?! Was nützt so eine Datenbank noch?!


----------



## Morgas (13. November 2008)

Es geht um die Suchfunktion für Gegenstände: http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list/1

Früher konnte man die Suche noch super einschränken mit Itemlevel, Verteidigungswertung, Quest, Ruf usw usw.
Nun geht das scheinbar nicht mehr. Ist das Absicht oder hab ich die erweiterte Suche einfach noch nicht gefunden?

Morgas


----------



## Mahjai (13. November 2008)

Der erste Thread dazu existiert schon gar nicht mehr. Anscheinend wollen sie das nicht mehr hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde die alte Suche auch erheblich angenehmer.

Grüße


----------



## krakos (13. November 2008)

Ok :-) *euch arbeiten lass und wart*
Nebenbei noch: wer is bei euch für Layout zuständig?
Der Kopf ist ziehmlich groß aber dafür extrem Leer.. wäre es da nicht sinnvoller das LoginMenü/PN-Menü bzw das Suchfeld neben das Logo zu setzen?


----------



## EvilDivel (13. November 2008)

Ich meld hier mal 2 Bugs die ich bemerkt habe:

1) In der myBuffed Charakter Übersicht fehlt beim Todesritter die Klassenbezeichnung sprich (55 - Blutelf (hier fehlt das Todesritter))
2) In der neuen Charakteransicht fehlt das Volk da steht nur Stufe 56, -Todesritter

EDIT:
3) Die Todesritter Visitenkarten gehen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich meld hier mal 2 Bugs die ich bemerkt habe:
> 
> 1) In der myBuffed Charakter Übersicht fehlt beim Todesritter die Klassenbezeichnung sprich (55 - Blutelf (hier fehlt das Todesritter))
> 2) In der neuen Charakteransicht fehlt das Volk da steht nur Stufe 56, -Todesritter
> ...



1. Behoben
2. Behoben
3. Sind da

=)


----------



## EvilDivel (13. November 2008)

Das ging ja schnell!
Die Datenbank gefällt mir wirklich gut besonders jetzt wo nach und nach die Features dazu kommen.


----------



## RoFu (13. November 2008)

Wann kann man dann wieder mit rezepten rechnen auf der db?


----------



## B3N (13. November 2008)

Siehe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76032


----------



## B3N (13. November 2008)

RoFu schrieb:


> Wann kann man dann wieder mit rezepten rechnen auf der db?



Sind inzwischen wieder drin, gab da noch ein kleines Problem. Oben im Menu auf Berufe und dann entsprechend auswählen.


----------



## kiboko (13. November 2008)

jop finde das neue auch schlimm. wollte gerade nach einem händler schauen für ein haustier.. sowas wird nun überhaupt nicht mehr angezeigt. was ist an dem neuen bitte eine verbesserung? hoffe finde eine andere seite zum nachschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

kiboko schrieb:


> jop finde das neue auch schlimm. wollte gerade nach einem händler schauen für ein haustier.. sowas wird nun überhaupt nicht mehr angezeigt. was ist an dem neuen bitte eine verbesserung? hoffe finde eine andere seite zum nachschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Scroll und lies. :-)


----------



## Yotanka (13. November 2008)

Werden auch noch die Informationen auftauchen, die in der "alten" Datenbank zu vielen Items vorhanden waren? Z.B. bei kaufbarem Kram die Händler, die diese Dinge verkauft haben?

Sonst meine ich, blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, an das Design kann man sich gewöhnen (... muß man aber nicht...) - aber ich habe den Eindruck das jetzt weniger Informationen auf meinem Bildschirm passen. Sprich, ich muß mehr scrollen (oder Listen öfter weiterschalten?).

edit: Danke für die ...Antwort... da unten, überredet... ich warte ein paar Tage bevor ich wieder in die DB reinschaue... dann lassen sich bestimmt auch Charaktere wieder finden über das Suchfeld und ein einfaches 'ja' oder 'nein' gibt es auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich hab gescrollt (viel zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2008)

Yotanka schrieb:


> Werden auch noch die Informationen auftauchen, die in der "alten" Datenbank zu vielen Items vorhanden waren? Z.B. bei kaufbarem Kram die Händler, die diese Dinge verkauft haben?
> 
> Sonst meine ich, blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, an das Design kann man sich gewöhnen (... muß man aber nicht...) - aber ich habe den Eindruck das jetzt weniger Informationen auf meinem Bildschirm passen. Sprich, ich muß mehr scrollen (oder Listen öfter weiterschalten?).



Scroll und lies. :-)


----------



## Thoryia (14. November 2008)

Im Moment ist die Datenbank wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. Normal hab ich irgendeine Info eingegeben die ich zu meiner Suche wusste, und das gefunden was ich brauch, egal ob Englisch oder Deutsch. Nun klappt das nicht mehr, habe es gerade eben versucht wieder mal vergeblich.

Bei dem Item steht das es nicht gefunden wird, suche ich ueber die Quest gibt es die nicht, ueber den NPC zeigt er mir nur wo der steht, das war es. Schade, die Datenbank war mal sehr gut, ich hoffe das aendert sich bald wieder.


----------



## David (14. November 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich das schonmal auf www.wowhead.com gesehen.


----------



## MacPapa (14. November 2008)

Ich hoffe, die Gildenübersicht kommt auch bald wieder rein, derzeit kann man nicht nach Gilden oder Charakteren suchen.

Greetings


----------



## Abrox (14. November 2008)

Jetzt wurde am 12. in Kara mein Attumen Kill das erste mal gezählt, nun ist der Bosskill-Counter weg cO

Wasn nu los?

Nunja, fand die alte Datenbank besser:

- Augenfreundlicher
- Hat schneller geladen

Meine Eindrücke sind halt, dass das laden der Daten um ca 2/3 länger dauert.


----------



## mrdiablo (14. November 2008)

Ich hätte wirklich gern 2 Dinge.

Suche nach Englischen Quest/Itemnamen.
- ChangeLog was momentan geändert wird


----------



## Altbier (14. November 2008)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich bereits Gedanken gemacht, wie Ihr das Problem mit den nutzlosen/dummen/überflüssigen Kommentaren in der neuen Datenbank in den Griff bekommt? Es war ja so, dass in der alten Datenbank ~95% aller Kommentare die Attribute aus dem ersten Satz erfüllten. In der neuen Datenbank scheint es leider auch schon loszugehen.

Beispiele:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39759 - erster Kommentar
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35600 - ebenfalls der erste Kommentar

Das waren jetzt zwei Beispiele, beide komplett willkürlich herausgepickt. Als ich das letzte Mal in der Datenbank gewühlt habe, bin ich über wesentlich sinnbefreitere Kommentare gestoßen. Und das, obwohl das Addon noch nicht einmal veröffentlicht war.

Habt Ihr da bereits ein Konzept entwickelt?

_Edit: Eine Funktion zum "reporten" von Items wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. Damit könnten die Benutzer Items, die ganz offensichtlich nicht von den offiziellen Server stammen, wie z.B. http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=19200 melden. Melden könnte man dann auch Items bei denen die überflüssigen Kommentare anfangen überhand zu nehmen._

Viele Grüße,
Berrgo


----------



## Tolchock (14. November 2008)

Heyho!
Wollte auch noch was dazu schreiben, aber steht schon fast alles an Beschwerden da. Problem war: Gegenstand in Datenbank gefunden, aber keine Verknüpfung zum Händler vorhanden.

Ist ja immer das geleiche mit eingefahrenen Wegen, da kommt man schnell durch Spurrillen ins Schleudern ...

Ihr bekommt das schon noch hin!

BTW: wenn ihr das nicht zügig in den Griff bekommt, kündige ich meinem WoW-Account! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Tolchock


----------



## EvilDivel (14. November 2008)

Ihr habt aber schon die ersten Posts gelesen oder? Da steht doch ganz klar das keine Features weggenommen werden sondern im Gegenteil noch Features dazu kommen, ich denke die Features werden jetzt nach und nach wieder reinkommen.


----------



## B3N (14. November 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schon die ersten Posts gelesen oder? Da steht doch ganz klar das keine Features weggenommen werden sondern im Gegenteil noch Features dazu kommen, ich denke die Features werden jetzt nach und nach wieder reinkommen.



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolchock (14. November 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schon die ersten Posts gelesen oder? Da steht doch ganz klar das keine Features weggenommen werden sondern im Gegenteil noch Features dazu kommen, ich denke die Features werden jetzt nach und nach wieder reinkommen.



Alle! 

Du auch meinen? Wenn nicht, kündige ich meinen WoW-Account ...


----------



## soundwave (14. November 2008)

Hi Buffed-Leute,

ich war bisher immer begeisterter Buffed-Nutzer. Ich such n Item oder will wissen für was es gut ist - ab auf die Wow.buffed.de Seite -> Gegenstände und sofort übersichtlich in der Ansicht was es ist, wer es droppt, wo man es kaufen/farmen/looten kann, für was es gut ist oder wie man es lernt.

Mit eurem neuen Käse findet man allerhöchstens noch, wer es droppt.



Fallbeispiel:
Ich hab ein paar Grollhuffleisch-Stücke im Inv aber keinen Plan was das bringt.
Dann geb ich ich Grollhuffleisch bei euch ein, und ich erfahre dass man da ein lecker Bufffood draus machen kann.

Nun der Unterschied vorher/nacher:
Während ich bei der bisherigen "Datenbank" noch hätte schauen können, wo ich das Rezept herkriege, was es kostet, wo der NPC steht, geht es nun nichtmehr. Und ich denke "woher" ist in vielen der Fällen ein Grund, warum man bei Buffed nachschaut.


Habt ihr die Datenbank nun also extra umgestaltet oder ist das unter den Tisch gefallen?

Das neue Layout find ich ziemlich undurchdacht und abstoßend (v.a. die Farben + Hintergrund) und dass ihr einige echt wichtige Sachen beschneidet macht euch halt nur unattraktiv für Benutzer.



Wtb altes Wow-Buffed-DB-System, biete 5g oder 1 Stack gerösteter Grollhuf -.-


----------



## schmusaekater (14. November 2008)

Hey mal ne Frage wann kann man wohl damit rechnen, das bei den ganzen NPCs wieder steht welche quest man bei ihm beendet bzw welche quest man bei ihm bekommt?! weil früher musste man auf nen NPC draufklicken dann konnt man sehen welche queste er beendet und gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76032


----------



## schmusaekater (14. November 2008)

und noch ne frage die Quest bei Naxxramas sind ja noch 60er Quest oO aber die neue Instanz is doch für lvl 80er oder nicht? Sollten da nicht andere Queste rein als die die da sind?


----------



## -Zirâ- (14. November 2008)

Is ja schön gemacht ...aber irgentwie stört mich die Aufmachung ein wenig =)
Ebenfalls noch verschütt sind mir die  unterreiter wie "Drops aus inis" "Items von Fraktionen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FME (15. November 2008)

Mich stört derzeit, dass man über die Schnellsuche oft nur dann erfolgreich etwas findet, wenn man alle Wörter ausschreibt.

Beispiel 1: Ich wollte Informationen zu der Quest "Ich kann fliegen!"
Meine spontane Eingabe: "Ich kann fl"
Ergebnisse: 0

Beispiel 2: Ich wollte Informationen zu der Quest "Wieder zur Ruhe kommen lassen"
Meine spontane Eingabe: "wieder zu"
Ergebnisse: 0

Ich tippe relativ schnell, weiß dann öfter nicht den genauen Wortlaut des Questnamens und schicke dann aus Gewohnheit meist die Suche ab nachdem ich sie für eindeutig genug halte. Bei Beispiel 2 war ich mir z.B. wohl spontan unsicher ob es "zu" oder "zur" heisst und hab eben dann einfach nach "wieder zu" gesucht. Vielleicht bin ich ein Einzelfall, aber ich denke es sollte korrigiert werden. :-)


----------



## Farook (15. November 2008)

Generell gefällt mir die neue Datenbank und ihr Design nicht schlecht.

Leider meint mein Rechner in der Arbeit, es würde sich bei der neuen Adresse um irgendeinen unzulässigen Content handeln, und die Firewall blockiert den Zugriff. Somit hat das nächtelange Durchstöbern der Datenbank auf der Arbeit ein jehes Ende gefunden... *heul*

Komisch ist nur, dass alle Buffed-Seiten die mit http://wow.xxxx.xx beginnen, nicht geblockt werden. Ist zum Beispiel auch hier im Forum so:

Versuche ich einen Foren-Link über http://www.buffed.de/forum aufzurufen, gehts nicht. Ändere ich die Adresse manuell auf http://wow.buffed.de/forum, komme ich auch die gewünschte(n) Seite(n).


----------



## NatürLich (15. November 2008)

Bug: Die Rufstufe "Respektvoll" wird in der Charübersicht unterschlagen. Das bedeutet, hat man in einer Fraktion "Respektvoll" erreicht, ist man bei Buffed schon "Ehrfürchtig".


----------



## schmusaekater (15. November 2008)

Alle Funktionen kommen wieder nur die wichtigste nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo ich wenn ich nen NPCs suche dort steht welche Queste er beendet und gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff die kommt heuite noch die funktion


----------



## Kartanor (15. November 2008)

Hallo....

kann mir irgendwer erklären wo die geile alte Datenbank hin ist ?!

wo man die einzelnen berufe super aufgelistet hatte... man nach gegenstäden von lvl 30-39 z.b. suchen konnte ?!

wo finde ich das alles... sry aber mir will die neue DB gar net gefallen..

greez


----------



## krakos (16. November 2008)

Ich bin dafür nen Alternativ-Skin anzubieten.. mir is die Seite einfach zu Dunkel -.-
Die weiße seite von früher fand ich besser :-)

Und 2.: Note 6 für den Layouter: Der Kopf ist viel zu leer und groß.. aus der riesigen blauen Fläche könnte man mehr machen..
z.B. das Suchfeld einbauen, das Usermenü..
Und die Weiße Leiste mit lediglich dem "Home"Button ist auch völlig fehl am Platz..


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür nen Alternativ-Skin anzubieten.. mir is die Seite einfach zu Dunkel -.-
> Die weiße seite von früher fand ich besser :-)



Im August 2006 beschwerten sich blasc-user,dass das Layout von buffed zu Hell ist - man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. =)



> Und 2.: Note 6 für den Layouter: Der Kopf ist viel zu leer und groß.. aus der riesigen blauen Fläche könnte man mehr machen..
> z.B. das Suchfeld einbauen, das Usermenü..



Mach einfach den Ad-Blocker aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und die Weiße Leiste mit lediglich dem "Home"Button ist auch völlig fehl am Platz..



Aufmerksame buffed-Leser haben schon vor einer Weile mitbekommen, das eine Form des Layouts buffed irgendwann komplett heimsuchen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poisontooth (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

da ich nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin, bin ich auf eine schnelle und per Suchparametern versehende Suche angeweisen. Die vorher war super und deshalb auch Danke an buffed! Aber das jetzt, ist in ein echter Griff ins Klo. Ich kann doch nicht stundenlang da rumsuchen! WO IST DIE ERWEITERTE SUCHMASKE??????? Bin ich blind? Falls ja großes Sorry, Falls nein: Gestaltet mal lieber ne Weihnachtskarte. Vielleicht wird das ja etwas!!

Einfach nur sch*****.

Das ist ein sch**** Krankheit: Ständig was neues Aufsetzen zu müssen. Was gut ist und funktioniert kann auch mal ein paar Jahre bleiben.

manamanamanman

MfG


----------



## Cutter  Froustmourne (16. November 2008)

> MDB2 Error: connect failed
> 
> User Info
> connect: [Error message: Too many connections]
> ...




ich bekomme sehr oft diese fehlermeldung,ist das bereits bekannt?da war die alte datenbank besser.


----------



## krakos (16. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Im August 2006 beschwerten sich blasc-user,dass das Layout von buffed zu Hell ist - man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. =)


Oh.. ok.. 
hm.. Und wenn man es auswählen kann, also im Profil?...




> Mach einfach den Ad-Blocker aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Achherje Oo





> Aufmerksame buffed-Leser haben schon vor einer Weile mitbekommen, das eine Form des Layouts buffed irgendwann komplett heimsuchen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das versteh ich jetzt nicht :-/


----------



## EvilDivel (17. November 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht :-/


Heißt soviel wie das die ganze Buffed Seite irgendwann mal in dem neuen Datenbank Design erstrahlen wird. Mir persönlich gefällt das Design gut und wartet doch erstmal ab die neue Datenbank ist doch noch garnich komplett fertig eure Features werden schon noch wieder reingepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andaloth (17. November 2008)

Ich muss inzwischen nach häufiger Nutzungs sagen, dass das Dorpdownmenu [Gegenstände, Zonen, usw] etwas ungünstig positioniert ist. Wenn ich nach etwas gesucht habe, fahre ich automatisch mit der Maus nach unten, um die Ergebnisse durch zu sehen. Dabei ploppt dann das Menü auf und versperrt mir teilweise die Sicht auf einzelne Ergebnisse.

Vielleicht könntet ihr ein Mouse-Hover-Delay einbauen, 0.5 - 1 Sek dürften da ja schon reichen. Alternativ und arbeitsaufwändiger wäre natürlich das komplette Menü zu versetzen. Ich persönlich fände es angenehmer, wenn es seitlich angebracht wäre.


----------



## Babalump (18. November 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit buffed los?
Man finden hier nichts mehr. Wollte eben wegen paar instanzen nachschauen, die drops die bosse, doch man finden nichts mehr das einzige was angezeigt wird sind die quests.
Man wird ständig auf die neue seite geleiten von buffed aber da steht ja fast nichts mehr. Wird es irgendwann wieder so wie früher oder bleib das jetzt so?


----------



## Natsumee (18. November 2008)

welche inzen??


----------



## riggedi (18. November 2008)

Sind doch alle aufgelistet. Sogar mit den neu hinzugekommenen:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/zone/list/2

und hier die Q´s zu den Dungeons:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/zone/list/2

Riggedi


----------



## jamirro (18. November 2008)

so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich auch nicht.

die bosse muss man selber raussuchen und was die trash mobs droppen interessiert mich nicht. ich finde vorher wars besser.


----------



## riggedi (18. November 2008)

Es ist doch auch noch in Arbeit. Von daher: ruhig Blut!

Riggedi


----------



## Djoron (18. November 2008)

ich verstehe was du meinst:

wo is eigentlich die gegenstandssuchfunktion (*handkrampf* ^^ ) hin?

das einzige was ich finde ist die datenbank aber die hat keine suchfunktionen zum sortieren nach lvlbereich / waffenart / qualität / etc.

ist die gegenstandssuche weg oder nur verschoben und da is n kleener knopp inner ecke den ich nicht seh?  oO

hoffe auf aufklärung

mfg djoron


----------



## Thrainan (18. November 2008)

Also die datenbank hat bei den Berufen leider immenoch das Problem, das viele Dinge die man beim lerer lernt, nicht bei der entsprechenden Skillstufe angezeigt werden. So habe ich eben nach Schneidern geschaut und stelle fest, das es offensichtlich nichts zwischen 375 und 410 gibt. Die Lösung, die Sachen stehen ganz hinten ohne eine Skillstufe. Das macht die Berufsdatenbank zur Skillplanung leider völlig nutzlos.
Das war übrigens ne Sache, die auch vor der neuen Datenbank immer mal wieder unvollständig war. Da sind andere Datenbank weiter. 
Vieleicht findet ihr ja mal Zeit das zu verbessern.


----------



## Ascían (18. November 2008)

Mit WoW ist's ja scheinbar wie mit einem IKEA-Regal: Ohne Anleitung kannstes vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. November 2008)

hey ich kenn den loottable von burgutgarde schon auswendig...^^ ohne einmal bei buffed geguckt zu haben XD


----------



## Trakodana (18. November 2008)

Djoron schrieb:


> ich verstehe was du meinst:
> 
> wo is eigentlich die gegenstandssuchfunktion (*handkrampf* ^^ ) hin?
> 
> ...



Schon einmal die Augen aufgemacht und mit der Maus über die Seite gefahren?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gegenstände &#9660;&#9474;  Zonen &#9660;&#9474;  Quests &#9660;&#9474;  Fraktionen &#9660;&#9474;  Klassen &#9660;&#9474;  Berufe &#9660;&#9474;  Erfolge &#9660;&#9474;  Sonstiges &#9660;&#9474;
Verbrauchbar
Behälter
Waffe
Edelstein
Rüstung
Reagenz
Projektil
Handwerkswaren
Rezept
Money
Köcher
Quest
Quest
Schlüssel
Verschiedenes
Glyphe
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Einfach das "Menü" aufklappen und auswählen^^

Und wenn du es gerne sortiert hättest, dann klick doch mal in den Tabellentitelleiste auf den Spaltenkopf, nachdem du es gerne sortiert hättest.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.......

Gruß Trakodana

Edit: Und wenn du zB. Auf Rüstung gehst findest du rechts, etwas weiter unten, die Auswahl nach Stoff/Leder/usw. Gibt es auch bei Waffen usw. "Erkunde" doch einfach mal die neue Datenbank und schrei nicht nach "Hilfe, ich brauch ne Anleitung!"......


----------



## Drumdrum (18. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinen Grund zur Panik - wir nehmen nichts weg - Eure Merklisten sind beispielsweise noch vollständig vorhanden und kommen auch recht schnell wieder rein. Auch auf die Detailsuche sollt Ihr nicht lange verzichten, dann aber auch mit aktuellen Werten in den Filtern.


wie lange noch *drängel* ich WILL! (xD) die wieder haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die filtersuche

ansonsten find ich das neue Desighn super, auch das ihr z.b. die erfolge mit reingenommen habt ist klasse die hab ich mir ingame vorher nie angeschaut wirklich weil ich das scrollen mit dem mausrad in dem teil so grausam find aber jetzt werd ich eifriger erfolge sammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christian Klut (18. November 2008)

Ich warte auch schon seit Tagen auf die Funktion der Gegenstandssuche. Wenn ich unter Rüstung dann Platte auswähle, dann bekomm ich ein völliges durcheinander mit mehr als 1000 Treffern. Ich kann es also auch nicht mehr erwarten bis man wieder mit Filtern suchen kann. In der Zwischenzeit quäle ich mich mit der Gegenstandssuche im Arsenal rum.


----------



## B3N (18. November 2008)

Ich kann euch versichern, wir arbeiten bereits an der erweiterten Gegenstandssuche und bringen diese so schnell wie möglich online.


----------



## Drumdrum (18. November 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Ich kann euch versichern, wir arbeiten bereits an der erweiterten Gegenstandssuche und bringen diese so schnell wie möglich online.


wuhuuu *frenetischer jubel brandet auf* BENI! BENI! BENI! - ein schleimiges etwas rollt heran - BUFFED! BUFFED!

ich vermiss die filter doch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (18. November 2008)

wie kann man jetzt gegenstände für die eigene Homepage einbinden?


----------



## Sikes (19. November 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Datenbank (bzw den Kasten oben rechts auf der Home ^^) auf einer eigenen Gildenhomepage einzubinden? Wär super weils auch (rein Stylemässig ^^) dazu passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Antworten wenn möglich per PM... ich find den Thread wahrscheinlich eh nie wieder *enromvergesslichist...* <.<


----------



## Samaris (19. November 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob und evtl. bis wann die Reiter "INVENTAR und BANKFACH" im Char-Fenster wieder eingebunden werden.
[fun on]
Ich nutz die unnütze Zeit in der Arbeit von 7 - 16:00 immer um diese beiden Fächer zu durchforsten und zu kontrollieren was ich wegschmeisse, verkaufe oder in´s AH stellen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Moment weiß ich nicht wie ich die Zeit rumbringen soll..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[fun off]

Gruß
Samaris


----------



## DarkViper3k (19. November 2008)

ich bin mir nicht ischer ob das schon hier geschrieben wurden ist.

aber wie sieht es aus mit gegenstände suchen so wie es früher war mit filteroptionen für ausdauer/rüstung/beweglickeit/seltenheit usw..

kommt das wieder rein oder ist das irgend wo versteckt drin und ich finde es nur bloß nicht ?


----------



## Morgas (19. November 2008)

Juhuuuuuuuu es wird an einer verbesserten Gegenstandsuche gearbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaris (21. November 2008)

Auch wenn es vielleicht schon mal erwähnt wurde, nur nochmal zur Erinnerung an die DB-Amins:

- Die Übermittlung der Rufwerte funktioniert nicht und brnigt nur "Datenmüll". Die neuen Fraktionen sind noch gar nicht vorhanden.
- Inventarreiter fehlt
- Bankfach fehlt
- Bosskill fehlt

Gibt es einen ungefähren Zeitraum wann mit diesen Features wieder zu rechnen ist?

Vielen Dank für EUre Unterstützung und Antworten liebes Buffed Support Team

MfG
Samaris


----------



## Donnerkeiler (23. November 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank ans Team, dafür das ihr stets bemüht seit diese website zu verbesserung und auszubauen.

So. Über die neue Item-Datenbank bin ich allerdings nicht sehr glücklich ... ich weiß nicht wie die anderen Nutzer die Datenbank benutzt haben, aber für mich war es immer sehr hilfreich die Ausgabe auf ein Levelbereich (nicht den itemlevel) von - bis eingrenzen zu können. Das scheint ja nun nicht mehr vorgesehen zu sein - auch wenn ich nach einer rüstung suchen will, sagen wir mal Platte und für den Kopf, dann komm ich mit der neuen Suche nur noch bis Platte ... um einen Helm zu finden darf ich mich durch alle seiten durchwühlen.

Also, mein Wunsch -> Filter bitte wie in der alten Itemdatenbank


----------



## Morgas (23. November 2008)

Hallo,

es wurde zwar angekündigt dass die Suchfunktion überarbeitet werden soll aber nun ist schon eine ganze Weile leider nichts passiert. Ich bin nun 80 und würde gerne nach einpaar guten Items ausschau halten die ich durch Ruf, Herstellung oder Quests bekomme. Da die "neue" Blasc Suche mir das nicht bieten kann würde mich interessieren, ob ein paar von euch evtl. ne gute Methode kennen nach so Items zu suchen oder evtl. ne andere Seite empfehlen können?

MfG Morgas


----------



## jeuner (23. November 2008)

Dann such doch nach Alternativen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (24. November 2008)

Buffed.de hat eine neue Datenbank. Chic sieht sie ja aus, aber wie fehlerhaft ist sie? 

Zumindest bei der Charakter anzeige stimmt einiges noch nicht...

Der Ruf ist falsch, Angaben die früher vorhanden waren gibt es nicht mehr (Gold, Taschen, eigene Rezepte, Boss-Kill Counter, etc.) 
Okay, es gibt auch was neues... Die Erfolge...

Im großen und ganzen NETT... aber ich will die alten Features wieder... meine Wunschliste, meine Taschen, mein Gold, ...

Und ne richtige Meldung was nun los ist, fand ich bisher nicht...

Dazu noch nervige Fehlermeldungen... :-(
Vielleicht lösche ich BLASC nun doch erstmal von meinem Rechner, denn der Crafter geht zur zeit auch nicht mehr... 

Also warte ich bis alles wieder etwas besser läuft... *seuftz*


----------



## Ocian (24. November 2008)

Die alte Datenbank war nicht kompatibel mit WotlK, dadurch wurde die Betadatenbank schon Released obwohl noch nicht alle Fetures drin implementiert sind, aber keine Sorge, es wird bereits dran gearbeitet.
Auch der Blasccrafter wird noch überarbeitet, damit er auf die neue Datenbank Zugriff nehmen kann.


----------



## Thamirios (24. November 2008)

geht mir genau so, seit die alte suche nicht mehr da ist, habe ich nur noch selten grund auf buffed zu kommen.
ich habe keine lust 1000 gefundene Platten-Rüstungsteile durch zu blättern um etwas passendes zu finden.

kümmert euch bitte mal.
die alte suche war doch ok,
so schwer ist das doch nicht eine php funktion an eine neue datenbank struktur an zu passen.


----------



## Gorgamir (24. November 2008)

Ich bin 71 und würde gerne sehen welche blauen Plattenitems es für mein Level gibt, und wo. Ist das mit der neuen verschlimmbesserten Datenbank möglich, und wenn nicht, kennt wer eine Seite die noch funktioniert?


----------



## Morgas (24. November 2008)

Ja wäre super wenn man ma etwas an der Datenbank arbeiten würde und nicht an so News wie "WoW: Das Quiz zur Geißel und den Verlassenen"


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2008)

Morgas schrieb:


> Ja wäre super wenn man ma etwas an der Datenbank arbeiten würde und nicht an so News wie "WoW: Das Quiz zur Geißel und den Verlassenen"


Öhm... es arbeitet schon mehr als eine Person bei Buffed, von daher kann man solche Dinge sogar parallel machen.


----------



## MacPapa (25. November 2008)

Um nicht noch einen neuen Thead aufzumachen, kommt das jetzt hierhin, betrifft ja auch die Anzeige von Datenbankinhalten.

Die Charakter- bzw. Gildensuche funktioniert ja nun bereits seit ein paar Tagen wieder, leider gibts es mit dem IE7.0 unter WinXP Sp3
einen Skriptfehler bei der Gildenanzeige von Gilden mit mehr als einem Mitglied.

Das Skript wird abgebrochen und es werden keine Charaktere angezeigt.
Es gibt folgende Fehlermeldung: Zeile 860 Fehler: Zahl erwartet

Unter Mozilla Firefox 2.0 werden die Charaktere normal dargestellt.

Greetings


----------



## Jeedai (26. November 2008)

Kann das nur vom Vorposter bestätigen.

Für mich waren die Filter das A und O der Datenbank. 

Da sich ja jemand hier schon äußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frage, ist überhaupt vorgesehen, die neue Datenbank wieder mit den entsprechenden Filtern auszustatten bzw. diese Filter wieder einzuführen?

MfG


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2008)

Jeedai schrieb:


> Kann das nur vom Vorposter bestätigen.
> 
> Für mich waren die Filter das A und O der Datenbank.
> 
> ...



Scroll und lies. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcloker (26. November 2008)

hey, kein plan ob es schon erwähnt wurde...
aber irgendwie finde es blöd das man bei der neuen datenbank nicht sehen kann wer die items droppt? bei der alten hab ich ein item gescuth und es stand sofort dabei wer das droppt oder so ich das finde oder wer das verkauft.. das sehe ich bei der neuen überhaupt nicht....und letztentlich ist es das was ich sehen will bei ner datenbank...
hoffe das kommt noch...

mfg


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> hey, kein plan ob es schon erwähnt wurde...
> aber irgendwie finde es blöd das man bei der neuen datenbank nicht sehen kann wer die items droppt? bei der alten hab ich ein item gescuth und es stand sofort dabei wer das droppt oder so ich das finde oder wer das verkauft.. das sehe ich bei der neuen überhaupt nicht....und letztentlich ist es das was ich sehen will bei ner datenbank...
> hoffe das kommt noch...



In welcher Datenbank schaust du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33470

    * erbeutet durch (864)
    * erbeutet von (heroisch) (169)
    * gekürschnert von (1)
    * Taschendiebstahl (1)
    * gefunden in (9)
    * benötigt für (1)
    * ist Zutat von (6)
    * Kommentare (4)

Tabs unten...


----------



## noname2k (27. November 2008)

Hallo,

hab nach einem Jahr Pause mal wieder ein bißchen mit WOW angefangen und wollte mir auf buffed.de mal ein paar Items raussuchen. Leider finde ich die Filterfunktion von früher nicht mehr. Ich wollte mir z.B. alle Stäbe mit +AP anschauen aber es werden ja alle Stäbe angezeigt die es im gesamten Game gibt, das macht das raussuchen von Items sehr aufwendig. Bin ich einfach nur zu blind oder gibt es den Filter nicht mehr?


----------



## Gremu (27. November 2008)

Wenn ihr die Funktion schon braucht dann geht unter arsenal auf der offiziellen Wow homepage. dort findet ihr die gegenstandsuche mit filtern


----------



## Mugtol (27. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> In welcher Datenbank schaust du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wird es die genannten Funktionen auch für die Warhammer Datenbank geben? Auf wardb.com sind sie vorhanden, leider nur in Englisch. Wäre schön, wenn buffed das auch implementieren könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Irgendwie ist eines der Rewards vom Heavy Metal Event noch nicht vollständig in der Datenbank, zumindest fehlt ihr das Icon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Überbringer-Siegel Ähnliches ist auch bei diversen anderen Eventgegenständen zu sehen http://wardata.buffed.de/item/list/30


----------



## Jeedai (27. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Scroll und lies.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, 

da trifft es wieder da Motto, "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Somit hat sich das für mich geklärt^^


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2008)

Was mir jetz aufgefallen is .. hab grad schwerter für meinen schurken gesucht.. bin auf die kriegsklingen der hakkari gestoßen... und die 3D-Modelle sehen gleich aus... die schwerter sind aber nicht gleich.. das ist mir schon bei einigen aufgefallen.. auch sind einige 3D-modelle fehlerhaft

LG ARTHI


----------



## Symbian (27. November 2008)

noname2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nach einem Jahr Pause mal wieder ein bißchen mit WOW angefangen und wollte mir auf buffed.de mal ein paar Items raussuchen. Leider finde ich die Filterfunktion von früher nicht mehr. Ich wollte mir z.B. alle Stäbe mit +AP anschauen aber es werden ja alle Stäbe angezeigt die es im gesamten Game gibt, das macht das raussuchen von Items sehr aufwendig. Bin ich einfach nur zu blind oder gibt es den Filter nicht mehr?


Jop, me 2 ! Ich weiss, dass sich wahrscheinlich 11 millionen threads inzwischen damit beschäftigen, aber ein solches Datenbank Gamma-Gewurstel auf die Menschheit loszulassen, wird buffed einige Kunden kosten. Ich suche seit 2 Stunden speziell PvP items. Die Datenbanksuche ist zum kot...en, alle Gegenstände auf einmal in der Liste. Dann suche ich gezielt Rüstung "Stoff" ok, nur 1.000 hits, dann will ich darin (IN der Liste) nach Armschiene oder Gürtel suchen - rumms werden mir wieder alle Armschienen der Welt (Platte, Stoff, Leder , etc.) angezeigt .....
Das Buffed verschämt sagt " ... Leute, wir arbeiten dran" ist unprofessionell ! Erst testen, dann auf die Menschheit loslassen .... !!  Na ja, es gibt auch bessere perfekte Datenbanken im Inet, nur meine gute Erziehung verbietet es mir, hier die 3-5 links aufzuzählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symbian (27. November 2008)

Ich kann nur feststellen, dass anscheinend die Nerven blankliegen, tlw sehr unfreundliche Antworten kommen. Sucht mal PvP items in der Datenbank. Good Luck, ich habe alles probiert, inkl. über die Rüstmeister, man muss als User ALLES durchwühlen, NULL Sortier- und Filtermöglichkeit.
Da zu sagen "Leute regt euch nicht auf, wir arbeiten dran" ist echt krass. Ich bin Geschäftsführer einer Firma mit 30 Mitarbeitern, wenn ich meinen Job so machen würde, wären die Hälfte meiner Kunden WEG ......


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (27. November 2008)

Seit zig Tagen "IPS Driver Error", nix funktioniert... das einzige was funzt ist die Werbung und die nervigen Popups auf fast jeder Seite!

Sehr professionell scheint mir das nicht zu sein... eher nach dem Motto: "hauptsache Kohle machen..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (28. November 2008)

ich hab jetz echt mehrere seiten darüber nachgedacht, mal textlich über diesen thread zu schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nach dem hier:


ZAM schrieb:


> Im August 2006 beschwerten sich blasc-user,dass das Layout von buffed zu Hell ist - man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. =)


konnt ich einfach nichtmehr widerstehen.
ja, und ich bin stolz drauf mich wenigstens ein bisschen zur wehr gesetzt zu haben, schwarz war einfach besser! und sowieso war blasc viiiiieeeel besser in allem und jedem und sowieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nee mal im ernst, wieviele haben damals buffed verteufelt, sich gegen das neue gestreubt...
und nu schau hin was draus geworden ist, klar war es gemütlicher, schneller und vor allem werbefrei(!), aber allem in allem ist blasc durch buffed zu einer informationszentrale rund um wow und mehr aufgelaufen...
jeder hatte sich mittlerweile in buffed eingefunden und seine routine beim suchen und finden, jetzt muss man sich neu reinfinden und sich wieder anpassen...
ich hab nun schon beim letzten mal gelernt, warten und zugucken wie es sich entwickelt!
orgrimmar wurde ja schließlich auch nicht an einem tag gebaut ^^

btw hab ich immernoch keine der damals erwähnten "layout-auswahlen" zum thema "blasc-schwarz" gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symbian (28. November 2008)

@Rookie
Das Thema ist nicht, sich gegen Neues zu sträuben, sondern das die Such- und Filterfunktionen in einer Datenbank mit ca. 32.000 items schlichtweg nicht vorhanden sind! So eine Datenbank für den öffentlichen Nutzen freizugeben, zeugt von grosser Ignoranz, bzw. zero-qualitätsmanagment. Da sind gravierende Fehler von "Schreibtischtätern" gemacht worden, leider..... Stell Dir vor, Dein Handy hätte zwar 30.000 Telefonnummern im Speicher, aber du musst von Hand scrollen, um an den richtigen Eintrag zu kommen ^^ Da möchte ich Dich mal sehen, was Du dann zu Nokia sagen würdest ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (28. November 2008)

soweit ich das mittlerweile verstanden hab, konnte die alte db nix aus nordend katalogisieren, d.h. du hättest nichtmal den mobnamen gefunden den du suchtest...
zum anderen ist die db wie mehrfach erwähnt noch nicht fertig, und im gegensatz zu meinem imaginären nokia-handy, wird diese fast täglich überarbeitet und aktualisiert, mit neuen (alten) gimmicks vervollständigt und erweitert... das könnte nokia nicht...
also ich bin froh dass wenigstens ein paar informationen zu finden sind, anstatt die alte db ohne irgendetwas zu finden... und das design erinnert mich ein bisschen an blasc zu alten zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruder Tac (28. November 2008)

Da ich jetzt langsam in WOW in den bereich komme, wo Items und alles andere wieder richtig interessant werden und es sich nicht mehr nur ums schöde Leveln geht, wollte ich mal Items und Kräuter usw nachschlagen.
Aber das kann man in der neuen Datenbank leider völlig vergessen.
Sie ist ja nur noch eine simple Aufzählung von Gegenständen ohne irgendwelchen Nutzen.
Eine Suche nach bestimmten Items durch irgendwelche Stats, so wie früher geht garnicht mehr.
Rüstungssets bzw. allgemein irgendwelche Sets kann man sich nicht mehr zusammenhängend zeigen lassen.
Kräuter sind ohne irgendwelche Kartendaten hinterlegt. Im besten Fall steht in den Kommentaren wo sie zu finden sind.

Wenn man nicht bereits alles über den Gegenstand weiß, den man sucht, sodaß man ihn hier eigentlich nicht mehr suchen müßte, ist man in der neuen Buffed-Datenbank völlig verloren.

Im Gegensatz zu früher ist die Datenbank zu 99,5% völlig unbrauchbar. Die 0,5% gibts für die Questdatenbank, da man hier wenigstens noch etwas Chance hat etwas zu finden.
Die Leistung, liebes Buffed-Team, läßt sich leider nur noch mit einem einzigen Satz beurteilen. "Sechs, setzen."

Tac


----------



## Ocian (28. November 2008)

Bruder schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu früher ist die Datenbank zu 99,5% völlig unbrauchbar. Die 0,5% gibts für die Questdatenbank, da man hier wenigstens noch etwas Chance hat etwas zu finden.
> Die Leistung, liebes Buffed-Team, läßt sich leider nur noch mit einem einzigen Satz beurteilen. "Sechs, setzen."



Klar kann ich deine Kritik durchaus verstehen und auch anchvollziehen, aber wenn du meinen Post oben gelesen hättest wüsstest du warum es _noch_ nicht geht. Aber ausnahmsweise zitire ich mich selbst:



Ocian schrieb:


> Die alte Datenbank war nicht kompatibel mit WotlK, dadurch wurde die Betadatenbank schon Released obwohl noch nicht alle Fetures drin implementiert sind, aber keine Sorge, es wird bereits dran gearbeitet.
> Auch der Blasccrafter wird noch überarbeitet, damit er auf die neue Datenbank Zugriff nehmen kann.



Die ganzen Fetures werden also noch kommen keine Sorge, aber eine solche Datenbank mit dem Umfang anzupassen braucht Zeit und die sollten wir auch alle haben. Es wird komm, wann jedoch kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2008)

Die Detail-Suche ist fast fertig. Es kommen noch mehr Relations, also so dinge wie "Angelspots" oder "Bergbaumöglichkeiten" bei Zonen (nur Beispiele).
Außerdem entsteht nebenbei eine Art Questfilter, mit dem man Wunschquests suchen kann usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeriousBlack (29. November 2008)

Also ich wollte gerade mal schauen was so an Rüstung und Waffen in den Instanzen Nexus und Burg Utgarde droppen geht aber nicht ausser man klickt jeden NPC einzeln an. Hoffe das wird auch wieder eingebaut. Echt schlecht zu filtern die Datenbank.

Gruß


----------



## jeuner (29. November 2008)

Mal ehrlich, anstatt neue Funktionen wie den 3D Viewer, Angelspots etc. einzubauen wäre es da nicht sinnvoller die alten Funktionen erst einmal zu implementieren?! Ihr hattet die Möglichkeit die Beta zu spielen und hättet erkennen müssen das die DB überarbeitet werden muss. Andere Datenbanken - die keine Möglichkeit gehabt haben die Beta zu spielen - waren am Patchtag bereits aktuell, teilweise sogar mit neuen Funktionen, ohne die alten über Bord zu schmeissen. Die User wochenlang zu vertrösten und neue Funktionen anzukündigen finde ich schon peinlich. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt die Kritik nicht allzu persönlich und die Datenbank ist bald wieder fit.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2008)

jeuner schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, anstatt neue Funktionen wie den 3D Viewer, Angelspots etc. einzubauen wäre es da nicht sinnvoller die alten Funktionen erst einmal zu implementieren?!



Das ist genau das, was momentan passiert. Warum nicht zum Launch? Dazu gleich mehr. 



> Ihr hattet die Möglichkeit die Beta zu spielen und hättet erkennen müssen das die DB überarbeitet werden muss.



Die Möglichkeit haben wir auch genutzt - dazu gleich mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Andere Datenbanken - die keine Möglichkeit gehabt haben die Beta zu spielen



Überdenk den Widerspruch nochmal. Du kannst die Datenstruktur nicht aufdröseln, wenn du keinen Zugriff auf Spieldaten hast.ohne die alten über Bord zu schmeissen.

Wir haben festgestellt, das die bisherige Datenbank nicht mit den Veränderungen mit Lich King funktioniert. Wir haben die Chance genutzt und uns gleichzeitig vom alten BLASC-Code gelöst. Wir wollten und haben zum Start von Lich King eine Datenbank-Version veröffentlicht, die UNTER ANDEREM für die wichtigsten Punkte benutzbar ist - Quests mit Karten, Positionen etc.

Natürlich ist alles nich nicht vollständig - es wird aber keine der alten Funktionen unter den Tisch fallen. 
Wir arbeiten mit einem recht kleinen Team an der Datenbank, an der Warhammer-Datenbank und noch weiteren Projekten. Das mag zwar niemanden interessieren, der nur die WoW-Datenbank nutzen will, jedoch fließt das in die Arbeitszeit mit ein, die wir in die DB stecken. Sie hat aber höchste Priorität.



> finde ich schon peinlich. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt die Kritik nicht allzu persönlich



"Ihr seid peinlich - nehmts aber bitte nicht persönlich" ? Interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeuner (29. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Ihr seid peinlich - nehmts aber bitte nicht persönlich" ? Interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, da wurde wohl was falsch verstanden. Zwischen "finde ich peinlich" und "ihr seid peinlich" ist ein kleiner Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symbian (29. November 2008)

Ich verstehe ja die technischen Hintergründe etc. 

Aber warum haben es andere, englischsprachige Datenbankbetreiber wie wowdb etc. geschafft, das ganze schon jetzt perfekt hinzustellen ? Ist bereits alles da und funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SCHLAU wäre gewesen, eine separate Subdomain hinzustellen, z.B. www.blascalt.buffed.de und da die komplette alte Datenbank hinzupacken, mit dem Verweis " Leute, hier alles wie früher, am neuen Inhalt arbeiten wir" ......


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2008)

> www.blascalt.buffed.de und da die komplette alte Datenbank hinzupacken, mit dem Verweis " Leute, hier alles wie früher, am neuen Inhalt arbeiten wir" ......



Weil, wie bereits erklärt - die Datenbankstruktur mit der neuen Struktur nicht kompatibel war und die Arbeitszeit zur Anpassung nicht in die neue eingeflossen wäre. Wie gesagt, wir machen nicht nur eine Datenbank.


----------



## Suske (29. November 2008)

Ich finde es toll, das ihr uns kostenlos eine Datenbank zur verfügung stellt, doch die Fehler nerven langsam...

- Häufig sehr lange Ladezeiten
- Wenn die Datenbank dann mal geladen ist, bekommt man häufig Fehler oder Error Meldungen
- Viele Skills/Talente/Items sind doppelt in der Datenbank

Ich möchte hier gar nicht groß rumnörgeln, ich wollte euch nur mal darauf hinweisen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske

Ps. Wenn ich die Fehler/Error Message nochmal erhalte, füge ich sie hier hinzu.


----------



## Sir Dodger (30. November 2008)

Ich verstehe, dass es nicht einfach ist, der ganzen Datenflut Herr zu werden.
Ich kenne auch nicht die Struktur der Datenbank.
Aber wenn ich mir 'nen neuen Sockelstein besorgen will und nicht einmal die Möglichkeit habe, nach BC- oder WOTLK-Items zu filtern - unhandlich.
Wesentlich geschickter wäre es natürlich, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, nach Werten zu flitern ... ist ja aber wohl in der Mache.

Aber aktuell beim Leveln ist es wohl eher uniteressant ob Dinge wie "Angelspots" oder sowas erfasst sind - ich will nach Items suchen, die gewisse Stats haben - mehr nicht.

Und dazu ist der aktuelle Stand nicht in der Lage.

Die Questdatenbank ist fein - für Items usw. nutze ich zZ. notgedrungen andere Datenbanken.

mfg sd


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. November 2008)

Es kommt doch noch. Es kommt dooooch nooooch. Es koooooooommt dooooooooooch nooooooooooooooooooooch!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*geht sich selber verwarnen und gefrustet zurück ins Off-Topic*


----------



## Talibahn (30. November 2008)

Hi,

auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es schon ein Thema gibt...aber:


Was soll die neue Datenbank? Ich find mich da nicht mehr zurecht!!!
Is ja alles schön und gut aber zumindest für die Gegenstände bei WoW war die alte viel, viel besser.

Da konnte man schön aussortieren und die passenden Sachen suchen.
Oder gibts sowas in der neuen auch und ich find es nur nicht????


----------



## Ocian (30. November 2008)

Direkt unter deinem Thread findest du die doch so entfernte Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77871


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Also ich finde die Datenbank gut und es wird ja sowieso noch an ihr gearbeitet, nichts war sofort perfekt.


----------



## Tryko (30. November 2008)

Boah was habt ihr alle? Warum begreift ihr das nicht??? 

NICHTS ist von anfang an perfekt, sie brauchen ihre Zeit, um Fehler zu beheben etc. Und wer da noch meckert, sollte mal selber versuchen, sowas zu programmieren! Naja, sie müssen zwar nicht alles selber machen, aber schon mehr als genug...

Und die, die ihre geliebten Items nicht finden etc. sollten mal auf www.google.ch gehen und "wow item database" oder sonst was ins Suchfeld eintippen, es gibt unzählige Seiten mit Itemdatenbanken mit Filtern und allem, was ihr sonst noch braucht...  Bis das BuffedTeam fertig ist könnt ihr ja wowhead benutzen, danach solltet ihr wieder diese Datenbank benutzen, weil von allen, die ich bis jetzt benutzt habe, scheint mir diese hier die besste zu werden.


----------



## Talibahn (30. November 2008)

sry war zu faul um zu schauen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraphina11 (30. November 2008)

Ich bekomme seit Tagen auch sehr oft Fehlermeldungen wie diese hier:

mySQL query error: SELECT new_msg FROM ibf_members WHERE id='210991'

SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
SQL error code: 2006
Date: Sunday 30th of November 2008 08:46:17 PM

und es nervt ziemlich, muss ich sagen.


----------



## schmalhans (1. Dezember 2008)

eine frage, wann wird denn die erweiterte suchfunktion wieder in der DB erscheinen?
also, dass man gezielt nach gegenständen suchen kann mit, zb. Ausdauer > 100, Krit > 30, etc pp

das vermisse ich doch stark. oder isses schon da und ich finds nur nicht?

gruß
schmal


----------



## Syrial (1. Dezember 2008)

re: Schmalhans

Nicht nur die Filterfunktion sondern auch die Funktion Gegenstäde aus Instanzen fehlt sehr.
Das waren die wichtigsten 2 Funktionen.

Auch die Übersicht der Sett Items war eine schöne Funktion die es leider nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## ulose (1. Dezember 2008)

echt schade, bin seit jahren ein fan von buffed gewesen, aber die suchfunktion gibt's immer noch nicht und ich hab zum glück eine sehr gute alternative gefunden...


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

Syrial schrieb:


> re: Schmalhans
> 
> Nicht nur die Filterfunktion sondern auch die Funktion Gegenstäde aus Instanzen fehlt sehr.
> Das waren die wichtigsten 2 Funktionen.
> ...



Kommt beides wieder, dauert nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Samaris (2. Dezember 2008)

Samaris schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vielleicht schon mal erwähnt wurde, nur nochmal zur Erinnerung an die DB-Amins:
> 
> - Die Übermittlung der Rufwerte funktioniert nicht und brnigt nur "Datenmüll". Die neuen Fraktionen sind noch gar nicht vorhanden.
> - Inventarreiter fehlt
> ...



Guten Morgen,

das hatte ich ja schon vor ein paar Tagen mal gefragt, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Deshalb nochmal an dieser Stelle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bitte zumindest um eine kurze Info ob das wieder geplant ist. Daß keine genaue zeitliche Angabe gemacht werden
kann beim programmieren ist mir schon klar. Aber es wär eben nett wenn man zumindest wissen würde ob das wieder 
reinkommt und einen ungefähren Zeitplan erfahren könnte.

Danke Buffed Team.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Samaris


----------



## schmalhans (2. Dezember 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort @syrial & zam.

ich fieber dem schon entgegen. *such.knopf.im.anschlag.hab* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2008)

Samaris schrieb:


> Ich bitte zumindest um eine kurze Info ob das wieder geplant ist.



Ist momentan noch weg. Es fehlen ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wir wollten die neue Datenbank nicht mit ner vollen Char-Liste launchen - d.h. alles was vorher einstellbar war, soll auch weiterhin einstellbar bleiben. Niemand möchte gern unerwünscht Bankfach und Inventar einblenden beispielsweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Das keine genaue zeitliche Angabe gemacht werden kann beim programmieren ist mir schon klar. Aber es wär eben nett wenn man zumindest wissen würde ob das wieder reinkommt und einen ungefähren Zeitplan erfahren könnte.



Und wir schicken unseren Jahresplan 2009 gleich an alle Mitbewerber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im Ernst - wir bügeln grad ein paar Sachen wegen der Performance grade - es gibt noch ein paar Projekte die nebenbei laufen und die Datenbank hat trotzdem Priorität Uno. Ich kann trotzdem keine genaue Aussage treffen, wann. Es kann sehr schnell passieren, je nachdem ob grad Luft ist oder ob die Server-Lags schnell behoben sind - es kann sich aber auch etwas ziehen. Aber Einstellungen für die Charaktere hätte ich schon gern dieses Jahr drin. 

"Es ist doch nicht viel einzubauen." - Ja schon, aber es gibt viel zu tun und es ist nicht nur das zu machen.


----------



## Donnerkeiler (2. Dezember 2008)

Okay, da ich diesen Thread erstellt habe und eigentlich konstruktive Kritik äussern wollte - was mir zugegebener maßen nicht zur gänze gelungen ist - hier noch mal zumindest meiner Seits eine Klarstellung.

Viele haben hier geäussert, man sollte nicht ständig meckern sondern einfach mal abwarten. Was hier als Meckern bezeichnet wird, ist zumindest von mir (und nur für mich kann ich sprechen) als konstruktive Kritik gedacht ... würde mir Buffed.de auf die Nerven gehen oder ich die Seite grundsätzlich schlecht finden, dann würde ich mir einfach etwas anderes suchen. Ich fand und finde (wie gesagt im moment weniger - aber grundsätzlich immer noch) buffed sehr hilfreich. Deshalb möchte ich dabei helfen das die seite schnell wieder so wird, wie ich sie kennen gelernt habe. Als User bleibt mir da nur konstruktive Kritik.

Ich für meinen Teil weiß die Arbeit von buffed.de zu schätzen und hoffe einfach mal das meine (unsere) geliebte Datenbank möglichst schnell wieder steht.

Eine Bitte habe ich noch. Vielleicht läßt sich das ja etwas schneller einbauen (zumindest als Provisorium) Und zwar zusätzlich zum Itemlevel eine Spalte mit dem Level das man haben muss um das entsprechende Item tragen zu können <- und das bitte genauso sortierbar wie nach itemlevel. Dadurch würde die Datenbank, zumindest für mich, erheblich an Nutzen gewinnen.

PS: Ich finds einfach nur genial das man hier bei buffed.de direkt von den zuständigen Leuten eine Antwort erhält. Davon kann sich so manches Unternehmen eine Scheibe abschneiden. Ein absolutes *Daumen hoch* von mir dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße an das Datenbankteam
Und arbeitet wie die Tiere, damit die DB schnell wieder steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaris (3. Dezember 2008)

HI ZAM,

alles klar. Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Dann weiß ich zumindest, daß ich damit wieder rechnen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr wollt ich nicht wissen. Und den genauen Zeitplan kannst mir ja IGM schicken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten möcht ich auch mal ein Lob aussprechen.....Ihr macht wirklich gute Arbeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiter so.
Schön, daß Ihr Euch so um die Comm und alles kümmert. Daß nicht alles auf Anhieb 100% läuft liegt ja in der Natur der Sache bei so einem großen Release.

Also nochmal.....Respekt und Danke für Euer Engagament.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Samaris


----------



## Crashingmail (3. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist momentan noch weg. Es fehlen ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wir wollten die neue Datenbank nicht mit ner vollen Char-Liste launchen - d.h. alles was vorher einstellbar war, soll auch weiterhin einstellbar bleiben. Niemand möchte gern unerwünscht Bankfach und Inventar einblenden beispielsweise.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja wichtig wäre auch, dass endlich die Bonis der Gegenstände wieder mit angezeigt werden. Ansonsten kann man sich momentan auch den Upload getrost sparen.
Aber schön das sich überhaupt was bewegt. Gibt ja leider genug andere Projekte die eine Totgeburt sind.


----------



## Rucanor (3. Dezember 2008)

wird es denn eine offizielle news geben wenn die funktionen wieder in die datenbank eingefügt worden sind?
nicht das ich das nicht mitbekomme und länger als nötig warten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AcmeLabs (7. Dezember 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit der genialen alten Suchfunktion passiert(früher unter gegenstände).
Mir ist nicht verständlich wie solch ein Feature bei einem Webseiten update rausfliegen konnte.
Liegt es an dem neuen Addon bzw. müßen die neuen Items erst für eine erweiterte Suche manuell bearbeitet werden?


----------



## Bablehelp (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

seit WotLK finde ich in buffed.de keine xml-Datei zu den neueren Items mehr. Die brauche ich aber für ein Gildenprogramm.
Gibt es die jetzt gar nicht mehr? Und wenn doch wo kann ich sie jetzt finden?

Danke im Vorraus

Bablehelp


----------



## k3ks (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd mal in diesem Forum nachfragen bzw. den Beitrag dahin verschieben lassen.


----------



## Seion (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi liebes buffed.de Team und Community ich hätte eine Frage wegen der neuen WoW Datenbank bin ich einfach nur zu blöd zum suchen oder sind da wirklich nur Gegenstände ab Level 69 drin?

Und wenn ich etwas Kritik äußern dürfte, dass alte System war um einiges besser finde ich es war anders als auf anderen Seiten und man hat schnell gefunden was man gesucht hat jetzt sieht es einfach nur so aus wie es auch in der Armory aussieht unübersichtlich und man findet nichts mehr. Oder ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür wie gesagt ich finde auch nur Gegenstände ab Level 69

MfG Djarga


----------



## Kindgenius (7. Dezember 2008)

Würde auch gerne wissen, wo die erweiterte Suche abgeflogen ist.

Also zB Items nach mit viel Stärke oder Ausdauer suchen in bestimmten Levelbereich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (7. Dezember 2008)

Wollt nur paar sachen sagen, eventuell isses ja noch nicht bekannt.

1. Fehler
Tritt zumindest bei meinem Mainchar auf, andere Chars kann ich jetzt auswendig nicht testen:
a) Keine Werte in der Charackteransicht
b) Die Rufwerte sind vollkommen falsch Oo
c) Erlernte Muster/Rezepte/whatever gibts nicht mehr..

2. Fehler/Bug/Fehlende Funktion die es früher gab
a) Bei Rezepten/Mustern/etc wird nicht mehr angezeigt, ob man diesne schon gelernt hat oder noch nicht
b) Bei Gegenständen die vom Ruf abhängig sind, wird nicht mehr farbig angezeigt ob man den entsprechenden Ruf schon hat oder nicht..

Hoffe, das kommt wieder :-=)


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo buffed Team und Community. 

Mich wundern in der neuen Datenbank und auf buffed auch ein paar Sachen.

-geht der Autoblog noch mehr?
-wo ist der Bosszähler hin? (Blasc erfasst die ja noch) 
-wo ist der Charplaner hin?
-kann man Gegenstände nicht mehr geziehlt suchen? (lvl, Rüstungsart angeben und die Datenbank sangt einem was es so giebt, früher ging das mal) 

Oder ist die neue Datenbank immernoch in der endwicklung? Fals ja hab ich nix gesagt, dann kommts alles bestimmt noch nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Antworten stehen alle schon in diesem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allthor (8. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kommt beides wieder, dauert nicht mehr lang.


Das hast du ursprünglich am 13.11.2008 geschrieben. Am 1.12. erneut - ich bin noch nicht am Ende des Threads, aber zumindest ist auch noch eine Woche später immer noch kein Filter da. Oder hat jemand bei der Datenbank-Migration jemand vergessen, die Teile der Datensätze zu konvertieren, die man zum Filtern brauchen würden - "die Ziel-DB hat ja eh keinen Filter vorgesehen, so what?"

Ich würde ja schon gerne wissen, ob wo ich die letzten Teile meiner BC-Def-Rüstung gegen andere +Verteidigung-Teile tauschen kann, ob nun über Questen, Bossdrops oder Crafting, aber buffed kann weder das noch den BLASCCrafter zum laufen bringen. Schade.


----------



## Ktown (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja wirklich sehr schade und unverständlich. Wo doch eine solche Suche bei einer
Seite wie Buffed.de höchste Priorität haben sollte... gerade so kurz nach einem Addon...


----------



## OllyHal (10. Dezember 2008)

auch scheint die Kapazität / Stabilität der Datenbank doch noch sehr viel zu Wünschen übrig zu lassen.

Gerade aktuell kommt nur : MDB2 Error: no such table 

wenn man die Hauptseite anwählt.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2008)

OllyHal schrieb:


> auch scheint die Kapazität / Stabilität der Datenbank doch noch sehr viel zu Wünschen übrig zu lassen.
> 
> Gerade aktuell kommt nur : MDB2 Error: no such table
> 
> wenn man die Hauptseite anwählt.



Das war weniger auf die Performance zurückzuführen, viel mehr ein Versehen - die entsprechende Tabelle ist wieder da.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2008)

Ktown schrieb:


> Ja wirklich sehr schade und unverständlich. Wo doch eine solche Suche bei einer
> Seite wie Buffed.de höchste Priorität haben sollte... gerade so kurz nach einem Addon...



Meine Kristallkugel sagt: "Möglicherweise noch in dieser Woche".


----------



## Qwertz321 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
Seit dem die neue Datenbank das ist kann man genaue Suche nach gegenstände starten. Zum Beispiel konnt man früher:
Einhandschwerter von lvl 30-40, rar, und so weiter, alles genau suchen. Ist das jetzt ganz verschwunden oder schaue ich nicht richtig? Jetzt sind doch einfach alle Items nur aufgelistet, und eine genaue Suche starten kann man nicht mehr.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2008)

Qwertz321 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Seit dem die neue Datenbank das ist kann man genaue Suche nach gegenstände starten. Zum Beispiel konnt man früher:
> Einhandschwerter von lvl 30-40, rar, und so weiter, alles genau suchen. Ist das jetzt ganz verschwunden oder schaue ich nicht richtig? Jetzt sind doch einfach alle Items nur aufgelistet, und eine genaue Suche starten kann man nicht mehr.



Ist seit heute wieder da. http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/list?startsearch=1


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (29. Dezember 2008)

denke meine frage passt hierzu am besten:

ist ungefähr in aussicht wann und ob es die "alte" db-funktion zur übersicht der bestehenden rüstungssets (wieder) geben wird?

hat jemand einen alternativ-link für mich?

die neuen arenasets habe ich bereits


----------



## Dussel1 (1. Januar 2009)

Char-Planer wäre auch Klasse.


----------



## kankaraers (5. Januar 2009)

Hi@all

Ich nutze eure Seite seit langem und muss sagen, dass mir der neue Style wirklich gefällt

Eine Frage/bitte hätte ich noch:
Es kommt oft vor, dass ich gleich nach mehreren items, npcs bzw. quests suche

Was mich bei der neuen Datenbank stört ist:
Wenn ich mehrere NPCs suche, z.B. vor kurzem verschiedene Trainer in Darnassus, dann steht nicht mehr der "Beiname" des NPCs auf der Infoseite, sondern nur noch unter der Suche

Beispiel:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=4230 (---> hier steht nur der Name nicht die Funktion)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Yldan (---> hier steht dabei, dass er "Taschenhändler" ist)

Ich weiß nicht wie aufwendig es ist, dass auch auf die "Hauptseite" des NPCs zu stellen oder ob es aus einem bestimmten grund weggelassen wurde. Jedoch würde es doppelte suchen, weil man vergessen hat für was der NPC stand verhinden

hoffe mir kann jemand erklären warum es nich mehr da ist (und hoffentlich habt ihr auch verstanden was ich mein XD)

greetz


----------



## Azot (13. Januar 2009)

Leute, jetzt hört doch einfach auf mit der Frage "Was ist mit der alten Suchfunktion passiert ?" oder "Wann kommt die"
Liest euch *alle* Seiten durch bevor Ihr nachfragt was wann kommt und ob es kommt und was passiert ist.

Und Ihr glaubt nicht wirklich, dass die Suche und die Suchfilter das einzige Problem ist was Buffed derzeit hat, oder ?
Wenn Sie noch dazu sagen, dass noch *weitere* Features folgen werden Sie auch an denen arbeiten und nicht nur das sondern höchstwahrscheinlich viel viel mehr. Schaut euch doch einfach in paar Threads um was für Probleme sie lösen müssen. zB, dass bei manchen die Visitenkarte nicht funktioniert, etc.

Ihr habt schon Recht, dass Buffed vl. etwas nachgelassen hat in Sachen Suche, etc. aber Ihr wisst selbst, dass die Buffed-Mitarbeiter zu 100% daran arbeiten werden und es vielleicht noch *verbessern* werden.

Also bevor Ihr nochmal Fragen stellt nutzt einfach in diesem Thread die Suchfunktion oder liest alles nach begonnen von hier an !

Also:
Habt Geduld und seid gespannt auf die kommenden Features.


----------

